# Pictures of You Riding



## davidhowland14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Got any to share?

Me racing a sprint tri, July. 2007


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## marcski (Mar 10, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Got any to share?
> 
> Me racing a sprint tri, July. 2007




Ummm....I admit, I really enjoyed looking at that beautiful hottie in the blue helmet.    So, which one are you?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the compliments, marcski.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree, any more photos of the babe to the right.  
She is pretty jacked up!


----------



## JD (Mar 14, 2008)

One from back when fre riding was cool, anbd one from the anuual pond jump party put on by Stowe MTB club.  On a kids bike!


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 17, 2008)

Log ride looks sick... got any more?


----------



## JD (Mar 17, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> Log ride looks sick... got any more?



No, but that's one of MANY hidden in and arounf the XC trails in Stowe VT.  Great riding, hard to find the goods.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


>



:-?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2008)

...um Beano

.....you've got some splainin' to do.  I don't get it


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ...um Beano
> 
> .....you've got some splainin' to do.  I don't get it



Glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## JD (Mar 18, 2008)

That guy has some sweet moves.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad I'm not the only one...



Some intrawebbie superstars you guys are.  You've never been Rickrolled?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Some intrawebbie superstars you guys are.  You've never been Rickrolled?



Uh no, guess not...


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 18, 2008)

beano, you've obviously never been truly rick rolled either. This is being truly rick rolled


CAUTION: Don't click the link if you don't ahve a sense of humor. Prob. not a smart thing to do at work. You've been warned.


----------



## JD (Mar 19, 2008)

My GOD.  That shit was like herpes.  I still say he has some wicked moves,


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

Downhilling the East Bowl Trail in Burke:





More Kingdom trails:





24 hours of Great Glen race:










That is all I have to show for 5 years of riding. I'm usually the one taking the pics.


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


>



Epic, EPIC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





davidhowland14 said:


> beano, you've obviously never been truly rick rolled either. This is being truly rick rolled
> 
> 
> CAUTION: Don't click the link if you don't ahve a sense of humor. Prob. not a smart thing to do at work. You've been warned.



This.

Embedding the Rickroll kinda gives it away, Rich. ;-)


----------



## bigbog (May 6, 2008)

*Agree!......*



MonkeyBrook said:


> I agree, any more photos of the babe to the right.
> She is pretty jacked up!


_Ditto...very nice._

That's my type of foliage *from_the_NEK*...!


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


>



Worst... rickroll.... ever. I mean reallly. An embedded YouTube?

Fail.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 10, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> beano, you've obviously never been truly rick rolled either. This is being truly rick rolled
> 
> 
> CAUTION: Don't click the link if you don't ahve a sense of humor. Prob. not a smart thing to do at work. You've been warned.



Oh man I shouldn't have clicked on it, but I did!  That was painful as the song is now stuck in my head!!

So yes, let us go back to talking about that girl in the picture with you  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Some intrawebbie superstars you guys are.  You've never been Rickrolled?



I just got Obama Rolled :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

first one I'm on my wifes "minibike" (13" frame) in the KTA's parking lot in town, just playin' (2006)

Next one i'm about to do a small roll down at Mobb's in Jericho, VT.  (2005)

That's all I got!  I'm the photog all the other times.. oh well!!

Dave


----------



## rueler (Sep 26, 2008)

On a fun little ladder bridge at Nassahegan. This stunt is not very safe right now...lots of wood rot and most of the slats are pulling out of the deadfall it sits on. But, it was fun when it was intact!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

rueler said:


> On a fun little ladder bridge at Nassahegan. This stunt is not very safe right now...lots of wood rot and most of the slats are pulling out of the deadfall it sits on. But, it was fun when it was intact!!



Is that in the section just South of Scoville, not too far off of the main trail?


----------



## rueler (Sep 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is that in the section just South of Scoville, not too far off of the main trail?



yes it is the stunt you are thinking of. It is not what it once was...it has deteriorated pretty badly. The nails on the slats were falling out pretty easily. This tells me that the wood below is rotted.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2008)

then make a trail day and fix it! trail building/maintenace is part of mtb too...


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> then make a trail day and fix it! trail building/maintenace is part of mtb too...



Trust me. reuler does his fair share of trail maintenance.


----------



## rueler (Sep 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Trust me. reuler does his fair share of trail maintenance.



Thanks for the back-up Greg! I thought about repairing the stunt gorgonzola, but ran into a couple of challenges that made me consider otherwise. 

1) the dead fall that the ladder rungs are tacked into is rotting in spots. The rungs are falling out because the nails aren't holding in the soft wood. Putting more nails and rungs on will be a very short fix...eventually we'll be dealing with the same issue. I've thought of some solutions, but reason #2 kills it for me.

2) the biggest reason is the status of that section of trail. Recently a forestry company came into this area of woods and marked a good chunk of the trees surrounding this trail for harvest. I have held off more for this reason. There's no point to put time into fixing a stunt on a trail that may not even be rideable in the near future due to logging.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 27, 2008)

We've noticed that they have marked some trees in the Stone area too and while riding Thursday evening came across and area they got cut already:-o


----------



## rueler (Sep 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We've noticed that they have marked some trees in the Stone area too and while riding Thursday evening came across and area they got cut already:-o



I'm not as worried about the Stone side. The amount of trees that WERE marked was not that extensive....and....they are already down. The good part is that it didn't affect any of the existing trails. Hopefully, that's all the logging they will do over there. 

If you're curious about the blue marks that you see on some of the trees and rocks on that rocky fireroadish climb out from where the "new stuff" is, don't worry too much about that. Those marks have been there for more than 5 years. If you look closely, the blue paint is made into arrows on the trees/rocks on that trail. 

Recently, I found out why that paint is there!! Somebody I ride with regularly ran into a guy and his son who train/run their 20 something hound dogs on that route. They told him that they put the blue arrows to remind them of their route. It made sense, because I have run into them laying down a scent path for their dogs on that trail before.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I don't have too many pictures of me mountain biking.  Our rides never really seem to have too many opportunities to stop and take pictures.  I rarely even ever ride with my camera anymore because I never use it..



rueler said:


> On a fun little ladder bridge at Nassahegan. This stunt is not very safe right now...lots of wood rot and most of the slats are pulling out of the deadfall it sits on. But, it was fun when it was intact!!



That stunt is all but gone now.  Too bad, it looked like fun.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 9, 2009)




----------



## JD (May 10, 2009)

repost...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2009)

JD said:


> repost...



that's redonkulous..is that a photo shop..da damn..mad steezy yo:beer:


----------



## JD (May 10, 2009)

non-technical, just fun.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

JD said:


> non-technical, just fun.



May not be technical, but it requires a fair amount of balls, more than I have.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

JD, how far down did you land??  I'm guessing beyond the end of the picture..you must have had Red Bull which gives you wings!!!!


----------



## JD (May 11, 2009)

This was taken in the first couple weeks after we built the ramp.  The first time I hit it (on a specialized enduro) I landed past the tree on the tight edge of the frame, not in the pocket at all.  We ended up moving the ramp back about 10 feet and it was perfect.  You could just roll in from a stop at the top of the little hill w/o haing to pedal.   The landing and runout were 100 percent natural.  I was never one for just fabricating big landings for drops that were to flat naturally.  Instead we would find natural drops to good trannys or a good tranny where we could build a takeoff.   The Fern Gap inb the pic was just like going off of a curb at 15 MPH.  There's not that big a difference between dropping a few feet and dropping 10 or even more.  With a bit of speed your bike becomes super stable in the air, flys straight, and you're still only in the air for a second....maybe.  Not that much can go wrong assuming you come off the lip fairly flat.  You can always tap the back break to bring the nose down to meet the landing.  This jump was so smooth to land, like deep powder.  A 4 foot low speed drop to flat is harder and more abusive then this thing was.


----------

